# Seafoam Now What ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Was at my local marine dealer ...

Mechanic was poo pooing our seafoam shock treatment ...says it eats up seals ...

I guess if somthing takes work away from them it CAN't be any good ... LOL

Dave


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It doesn't "eat up seals." Great white sharks eat up seals. Seafoam is safer than most chemicals on rubber parts, ethanol included. 

I don't think you could hurt anything with Seafoam. Well, maybe paint, carbon buildup, oil sludge, etc.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i bought a can of it yesterday, i have 2 boat, 1 truck and a motorcycle i'm going to treat it with. kinda wondering if i should follow the mixing directions on the can or does anyone have a special mix ratio i should go with? i also hear the lucas treatment is good too? any opinions on that?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> i bought a can of it yesterday, i have 2 boat, 1 truck and a motorcycle i'm going to treat it with. kinda wondering if i should follow the mixing directions on the can or does anyone have a special mix ratio i should go with? i also hear the lucas treatment is good too? any opinions on that?


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1239840138

Middle of the page


----------

